# Online endurance tack



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

There are a lot of horse tack sites out there but not all have much for distance riders. What are your favorite online endurance tack stores?

I've had good experiences with Riding Warehouse. I got a breastplate and cantle bag from them. They have a great return policy; you get free shipping to return or exchange items. Great prices and customer service.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I go to riding wearhouse first. I'll also buy from the at ride vendors.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have used Running Bear, Moss Rock Endurance, Action Rider, and Distance Depot for various endurance supplies. My tack comes from Taylored Tack.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have purchased several things from Ridingwearhouse.com _Very _nice folks there. I have also purchased from Taylored Tack. Amanda is super nice.


----------

